# Two bottle cages on TCR C1?



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

Any advice for nice cages on a 2005 TCR C1? I have one Serfas carbon cage on the down-tube and I like it - matches the bike well too. I tried to put another on the seat-tube and it rubs against the downtube and looks sorta dorky -- very low on the seat tube. It needs to stick out a bit to clear the front derailer mount.

I;m sure I am not the first to experience this problem; if you uhave a nice set-up, can you share? I don't want to be running back and forth to the LBS swapping cages...

thanks...


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

i run two tacx cages on my '05 tcr composite and have no clearance issues. my frame is an M. and speaking of which, i know someone who runs the same cages but rides a small frame without such issues. the tacx cages seem to be positioned higher on the tube to remedy the clearance issue


----------



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I second that!



boroef said:


> i run two tacx cages on my '05 tcr composite and have no clearance issues. my frame is an M. and speaking of which, i know someone who runs the same cages but rides a small frame without such issues. the tacx cages seem to be positioned higher on the tube to remedy the clearance issue


----------



## Orb (Sep 20, 2005)

No issues with any brand cages on my TCR1. Of course, as previously noted, it's an XL, so I could probably mount 2L soda bottles in there if I wanted to.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*Thanks - I will try those*



boroef said:


> i run two tacx cages on my '05 tcr composite and have no clearance issues. my frame is an M. and speaking of which, i know someone who runs the same cages but rides a small frame without such issues. the tacx cages seem to be positioned higher on the tube to remedy the clearance issue


Thanks. That looks like the ticket. I like how the mounts are not connected so that you don't need the spacers to clear the derailer mount. My TCR is a M. My other cages fit, but rubbed...


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Same problem as you LCF. I have the Token cages. But they're light so I deal with it. Course I could do the BTP cages!


----------



## liquid_action (Jul 1, 2005)

i have two of the specialized carbon look cages on mine and they fit fine and look great too.


----------



## ridesondirt (Mar 19, 2006)

This seems to be a problem with all Giant carbon frames that are any size other than XL. I have an 05 OCRc3 size med. I tried the Specialized cages and they didn't work. Same problem with the seat tube cage allowing the bottle to hit the down tube, and the cages hit each other. The LBS that sold me the bike had to modify some Bontrager cages and they work fine. I was also recommended the Tacx Tao cages but I read the reviews on them and they don't sound so great. Good luck.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

currently using the tacx, and had no problem setting up two of them on the bike, which is a medium. have also seen 2 elites on tcr comps, no probs.

as far as the tacx tao - i was a little dissapointed at how loose the bottles sit in them. haven't had any fly out yet, but they're not remotely as secure as my old profile cages.












ridesondirt said:


> This seems to be a problem with all Giant carbon frames that are any size other than XL. ... I was also recommended the Tacx Tao cages but I read the reviews on them and they don't sound so great.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

I traded in my nonfitting cage for two Tacx Tao cages... They fit well and look good (just like yours). So, I hope they work well... Seems like you can sort of squish them to tighten/loosen the cage's grip...

Anyway thanks to all for the suggestions.


----------



## Abbett (Oct 23, 2005)

*Elite*

I use two of the Elite magnesium cages on My medium TCR comp. They work great, no clearance issues and they hold bottles tight.


----------



## cmaz44 (Apr 30, 2005)

LCFrecrider said:


> Any advice for nice cages on a 2005 TCR C1? I have one Serfas carbon cage on the down-tube and I like it - matches the bike well too. I tried to put another on the seat-tube and it rubs against the downtube and looks sorta dorky -- very low on the seat tube. It needs to stick out a bit to clear the front derailer mount.
> 
> I;m sure I am not the first to experience this problem; if you uhave a nice set-up, can you share? I don't want to be running back and forth to the LBS swapping cages...
> 
> thanks...


Carbon cages from Peformance seem to work great for me. Cheap and 24 grams.


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

I use two tacx tao cages without any clearance issues with a TCR Comp Small frame. I can see how other shapes might not clear the seattube mount. Mine came with some spacers and longer screws, but with the tao, I used regular screws and it cleared no problem.


----------



## Orb (Sep 20, 2005)

cmaz44 said:


> Carbon cages from Peformance seem to work great for me. Cheap and 24 grams.


Same here. Full carbon, 24g, and $17 each. Tough to beat.


----------



## grnhrnt (Sep 16, 2005)

I had to place aluminum spacer to attach my tacx, otherwise the cage would hit the FD.


----------

